# Schachbrett mit J#



## Sam85 (9. Nov 2008)

Hi ihr,

ich bin dabei ein Schachprogramm zu programmieren mit Visual J#.
Es gibt 64 Buttons weil es 64 Felder gibt.
Wenn der Spieler z.B. auf den Button A8 mit der Maus drauf klickt, soll der Name des Hintergrundbildes einer Methode übergeben werden, die dann Prüft ob der Spieler auch seine eigene Figur ausgewählt hat.
Der Name des Hintergrundbildes kann z.B. WeißBauer sein.

Samy

_[Edit by Beni: das verdient einen eigenen Thread und hat nichts in "Allgemeines" zu suchern.]_


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2008)

Schön und gut, aber...

1. Sehe ich hier nirgends eine Frage und...

2. Hat J# recht wenig mit Java zu tun.


----------



## Sam85 (10. Nov 2008)

Hi



> Schön und gut, aber...
> 1. Sehe ich hier nirgends eine Frage und...



Ich hatte auf die Frage zum meinem Thread denn ich unter:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic77703_hintergrundname-eines-buttons-ermitteln.html
erstellt habe geantwortet.
Beni hat ihn aber hierher verschoben.

Meine Frage ist:
Ich habe verschiedenen Button mit verschiedenen Hintergrundbildern und nun will ich denn Namen der Hintergrundbilder ermitteln.
Leider werden die Hintergrundbilder automatisch den Buttons zugewiesen.
Wie kann ich den jeweiligen Namen ermitteln?



> 2. Hat J# recht wenig mit Java zu tun.



Mit Visual J# kann man nach meiner Meinung Java programmieren.

Samy


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2008)

Sam85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Visual J# kann man nach meiner Meinung Java programmieren.


Du hast zwar die gleiche/ähnliche Grundsyntax, wie in Java. Auch die wichtigsten Klassen und Swing wurden nach J# konvertiert, dennoch ist das Kompilat meines Wissens nicht in einer JRE lauffähig. Außerdem wird J# nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Setze lieber gleich auf Java mit Eclipse oder NetBeans.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

@lectronx: Du verwechselt J++ mit J#.
Die Syntax ist zwar Java ähnlich, hat aber noch weniger mit Java zum tun als J++.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J_Sharp

Es dient einfach zum Umstieg von Java auf C#!


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @lectronx: Du verwechselt J++ mit J#.
> Die Syntax ist zwar Java ähnlich, hat aber noch weniger mit Java zum tun als J++.



Welche von meinen Informationen ist nun falsch?



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Hat J# recht wenig mit Java zu tun.





			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beide Sprachen besitzen zwar dieselbe "Grundsyntax", setzen dennoch auf unterschiedliche Laufzeitumgebungen. J# wird unter CLR eingesetzt, während Java die JRE (Java Runtime Environment) von Sun Microsystems oder eine ähnliche Umgebung nutzt.





			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MS hat zum 10. Januar 2007 erklärt, dass J# nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und es auch keine neue Version von Visual Studio hierfür geben wird.





			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Insbesondere Wert gelegt wurde auf die Konvertierung der Standard- und Swing-Klassen.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

Jo, aber J++ != J#.
J++ war ja zu den Anfangszeiten von Java das Gegenstück von MS was mit der MSJVM gelaufen ist!
Hingegen ist J# etwas aus der .net Umgebung.

Aber hast auch recht, man sollte es einfach nicht benutzen 

Ich bild mir ein vorher etwas von J++ gelesen zu haben. Warum sieht man die Edit Dinger nicht..


----------



## Beni (10. Nov 2008)

Sam85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, das gehörte zusammen. Hatte für mich nach dem "Ich-weiss-nicht-wie-ich-ein-Forum-bediene-und-poste-einfach-mal-zufällig-in-einen-fremden-Thread"-Post ausgesehen :wink:

Sorry


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche von meinen Informationen ist nun falsch?


Diese:


			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem wird J# nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2008)

Nutze doch gleich C# oder Java. Beide sind syntaktisch sehr ähnlich, nur halt eine andere Welt... OK das ist dir 
sicherlich klar. Um von Java auf C# zu wechseln oder umgekehrt, braucht man keine unnütze, zusätzliche Syntax
einer "Zwischensprache" zu erlernen, die kaum jemand verwendet.


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2008)

Hi Ihr,

danke euch, ich hatte die Tage viel zu tun.
Da ich mich einigermaßen mit Visual Basic auskenne, habe ich begonnen das Schachprogramm mit dieser Sprache zuschreiben.

Das mit C# und Java stimmt, ich habe mich mal vor ein paar Jahren kurz mit C# beschäftigt.

Samy


----------

